# The one and only company to buy your seeds



## Tissot (Feb 1, 2012)

[FONT="Verdana","sans-serif"][FONT="Verdana","sans-serif"]I have bought seeds from BDS "www.buydutchseeds.com" for about8 years. It doesn't matter if you are an amateur or an experience grower. Inever had any problems with their service or products. [/FONT][FONT="Times New Roman","serif"][/FONT]
[FONT="Verdana","sans-serif"]You get your monies worth. I just ordered their Chrystal strain and Ican't wait to see the results. This company is been around for a long time andthey know what they&#8217;re doing. Customer support and sales team are very helpful.They can help you chose the right strain for your needs. I grew their Master Kush 8 years ago, I have friends that tried it and still say it was the bestbud they ever had. If you are looking for quality seeds BDS is your best chanceto invest your cash. [/FONT][FONT="Times New Roman","serif"][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

Your very first post and it is a slap in the face of our sponsor The Attitude? Real smooth ExLax.....on top of all that the site you recommend seems quite scammy feeling. A bunch of different strains done by an in house breeder most likely bad knock offs of other peoples hard work? That's the feel I get at that crappy site.

Other then that welcome to  MP:hitchair: :welcome: :doh: ...............


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

:yeahthat: well that pretty much sums it up there *hammy* :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review..have ya any pics of the grow to show...Welcome to MP Hope to see ya around th boards..Untill then


take care and be safe


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

now that you've posted spam for them i'd not touch their seeds with a 10-ft pole.

spam is spam is spam!


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

I stand by my first post in this thread.....if it was a regular member or someone who had at least posted a bit and maybe contributed to the forum I wld feel differently, but first and only post is this? Cmon....spam is spam.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

i'll stand next to you Hammy.  we can blow blue smoke in his face until he passes out.


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> i'll stand next to you Hammy.  we can blow blue smoke in his face until he passes out.




Thanks bro.....I will hold him down and you pepper him with blue smoke.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

best seed bank i know of is "The Dank Bank"


----------



## Kushluvr (Feb 2, 2012)

attitude and sow amazing are the 2 i order from! cannacollective too sometimes!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> best seed bank i know of is "The Dank Bank"




thought i was making a funny cause i have never purchased a seed in my life---dank bank is my cupboard---googled it---not too funny anymore---certainly not original either---oooops back to the pipe----


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 2, 2012)

I here where ya coming from HL, The title of the thread is a little off putting.

"The one and only company to buy your seeds"


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I here where ya coming from HL, The title of the thread is a little off putting.
> 
> "The one and only company to buy your seeds"




Exactly dman....and that statement is where I got the slap in our sponsors face. The one and only.....? Really because I hve ordered from quite a few others.


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 2, 2012)

I know nothing about the company he speaks of but I can tell him first hand that the Attitude is a great company.  You get what you pay for and then some.  They are very prompt and discreet.  They are what I consider "The one and only company to buy your seeds".


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2012)

Tissot said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana&quot;,&quot;sans-serif][FONT=Verdana&quot;,&quot;sans-serif]I have bought seeds from BDS "www.buydutchseeds.com" for about8 years. It doesn't matter if you are an amateur or an experience grower. Inever had any problems with their service or products. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana&quot;,&quot;sans-serif]You get your monies worth. I just ordered their Chrystal strain and Ican't wait to see the results. This company is been around for a long time andthey know what theyre doing. Customer support and sales team are very helpful.They can help you chose the right strain for your needs. I grew their Master Kush 8 years ago, I have friends that tried it and still say it was the bestbud they ever had. If you are looking for quality seeds BDS is your best chanceto invest your cash. [/FONT]
> [/FONT]



Maybe you should post  journal...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

what 4U and Hick said...

:icon_smile:


----------



## Tissot (Feb 8, 2012)

Tissot said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana","sans-serif][FONT=Verdana","sans-serif]I have bought seeds from BDS "www.buydutchseeds.com" for about8 years. It doesn't matter if you are an amateur or an experience grower. Inever had any problems with their service or products. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana","sans-serif][FONT=Verdana","sans-serif]You get your monies worth. I just ordered their Chrystal strain and Ican't wait to see the results. This company is been around for a long time andthey know what theyre doing. Customer support and sales team are very helpful.They can help you chose the right strain for your needs. I grew their Master Kush 8 years ago, I have friends that tried it and still say it was the bestbud they ever had. If you are looking for quality seeds BDS is your best chanceto invest your cash. [/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]


 

I was introduced to this website by a friend of mine. I just thought I wouldshare my experience with you guys. BDS is not a small company; they are themost reliable seed banks. 

I live in Canada and I placed my order on January 31 and I got my packagetoday. YES it took only a week. I was shocked to receive it so early. I guessthat's why I use them. If you become a loyal customer they will take care ofyou. 

 I AM GOING TO SAY THIS TO THE CHEAPGROWERS OUT THERE "IT'S NOT A SCAM". DO YOU REALY THINK I WOULDRECOMEND AND POST A PHONY WEBSITE AS NEW MEMBER HERE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BLUESMOKE


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 8, 2012)

7 days is not fast when it is the norm. I've gotten orders in 4-5 days from attitude overseas a couple times. Now thats fast. Normally 7-8 days though

Most reliable you say but I never heardanything good of it. Not saying its a scam but ill stick with what I know.


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2012)

Tissot said:
			
		

> I was introduced to this website by a friend of mine. I just thought I wouldshare my experience with you guys. BDS is not a small company; they are themost reliable seed banks.
> 
> I live in Canada and I placed my order on January 31 and I got my packagetoday. YES it took only a week. I was shocked to receive it so early. I guessthat's why I use them. If you become a loyal customer they will take care ofyou.
> 
> I AM GOING TO SAY THIS TO THE CHEAPGROWERS OUT THERE "IT'S NOT A SCAM". DO YOU REALY THINK I WOULDRECOMEND AND POST A PHONY WEBSITE AS NEW MEMBER HERE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BLUESMOKE



And we appreciate th feedback/review. But fact is, it is common to have spammers register, and post recommendations/links to illegitimate sites, scams, porn, ect. in there initial post. 
Then thg grabs em by the scruff of the collar and seat of the pants, and tosses 'em out in the alley quite unceremoniously .:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2012)

Tissot said:
			
		

> I was introduced to this website by a friend of mine. I just thought I wouldshare my experience with you guys. BDS is not a small company; they are themost reliable seed banks.
> 
> I live in Canada and I placed my order on January 31 and I got my packagetoday. YES it took only a week. I was shocked to receive it so early. I guessthat's why I use them. If you become a loyal customer they will take care ofyou.
> 
> I AM GOING TO SAY THIS TO THE CHEAPGROWERS OUT THERE "IT'S NOT A SCAM". DO YOU REALY THINK I WOULDRECOMEND AND POST A PHONY WEBSITE AS NEW MEMBER HERE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BLUESMOKE





That looks like it was copied and pasted off of their website for christs sake....Not sure if that BlueSmoke comment was meant as a dig but The Tude has the gear of some of the best breeders out there. Who breeds for that site? 

Like I said before....looks like a site selling knock offs of other people's work. I don't want my gear coming from some "house" breeder chucking pollen and cutting corners just to hve some beans to sell. I will stick with the places that I know from experience hve the Dank. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2012)

Tissot said:
			
		

> I was introduced to this website by a friend of mine. I just thought I wouldshare my experience with you guys. BDS is not a small company; they are themost reliable seed banks.
> 
> I live in Canada and I placed my order on January 31 and I got my packagetoday. YES it took only a week. I was shocked to receive it so early. I guessthat's why I use them. If you become a loyal customer they will take care ofyou.
> 
> I AM GOING TO SAY THIS TO THE CHEAPGROWERS OUT THERE "IT'S NOT A SCAM". DO YOU REALY THINK I WOULDRECOMEND AND POST A PHONY WEBSITE AS NEW MEMBER HERE. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BLUESMOKE



I get my seeds in about a week from Attitude.  We know who their breeders are.  Just because we do not want to go with some unknown does not  mean that we are "cheapgrowers".  Most of use spend a fair amount of money to buy quality genetics from a well-known seedbank with many many reputable breeders who have been doing it for a long time.

In addition, yes, people come on here all the time with scams.  When a person's first post is about a small unknown seedbank (also dissing our sponsor), it DOES look like SPAM.


----------

